# My new Cockatiel



## c000507 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

I got myself a new cockatiel about two months ago. Its name is Twitch (was 13 weeks old when I got Twitch), and is a pearl cockatiel. I am unsure of Twitch's sex, as he/she has not molted. Twitch was not hand tamed.

Twitch is fairly tame now, and is almost desperate to get out of the cage. Twitch willingly comes out, even waiting for me to open the cage door. There are some strange behaviors that I would appreciate explained though.

Twitch loves scritches, always asking for them. But while I give Twitch scritches, he/she is making a strange noise, like a high pitch 'eek' noise, which gets more louder is I stop.

Twitch also has this weird habit of sitting on the food bowl when I am not there. I initially had it at the front of the cage, so I moved it to the back with hope that Twitch would not continue to sit on it. But Twitch still does.

Any responses would be appreciated.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The noises he makes while getting scratched is kind of like a cooing. It just means they're enjoying themselves...is his food bowl high up in the cage or lower? If it is up high i would move it lower since most birds like to perch near the top of the cage. You could also get him a floor food bowl (just a glass bowl) on the bottom of the cage so he most likely won't perch on it. Just set it away from perches so it won't be pooped in.


----------



## c000507 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi

The food bowl is at the same level as the perches. I will move it lower so he does not continuously sit in it. I also already have a bowl on the ground, away from the perches.

Nice to know that the sound is good, I thought Twitch may have been aggressive or something.

Thanks for the response


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Congrats for getting Twitch!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha Luna is super loud when he gets scritches!


----------



## c000507 (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks Morla. At the moment I am trying to get Twitch used to everyone else. He is alright with everyone except for my little sister, who is 4, he brings up his wings and is generally afraid. Otherwise he loves scritches from anyone.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Just have her hang out near him a lot, but don't give him to her to hold at this point. he needs to become more comfortable with her. Hopefully by observing her while she's around, he won't have a problem after a while. Encourage your sister to be very gentle and quiet, and to not move too fast around him.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like Twitch may be a girl...only because if she's making noise when you scratch her, it may be the mating noise hens make. The reason your little sister scares Twitch is because children move faster than cockatiels like so you'll have to have her slow down her movements.


----------



## c000507 (Dec 11, 2011)

haha, trying to tell a 4 year old to be quiet and slow down is hard, but she does, with constant reminding. I've been thinking Twitch is a female too, as she is very quiet and has made no attempt at imitating sounds. Its just strange for a female to have such a yellow head, and orange cheeks (to me anyway).


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Pearl cockatiels do not follow the same sexing rules as normal grays, females can have very yellow faces. Males will molt out the pearls and look like a normal gray male, replacing the yellow tail feathers with solid gray tail feathers too. Females will keep the pearls and the yellow tail feathers.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww hope to see some pics of Twitch 
here is how to upload them http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20202

Welcome to the forum


----------

